# 1st harvest



## peruvian skunk (Feb 17, 2008)

not the best but its my first grow..


----------



## King Bud (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome. Are they different strains? The second one looks like it has a bit of color.

Enjoy the smoke, you have officially grown your own!
:fly:


----------



## Madshotz (Feb 17, 2008)

dude that looks like the size of my plants how buch bud did u get i got larger but would be good to know


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2008)

nice Job Friend...enjoy your own Grown Man...Be sure to let us know how she smokes..


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 18, 2008)

Great job P.S.

nothins better than free'n yourself from the over priced market.  enjoy!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 18, 2008)

i think they look great! id be proud. betcha cant wait to smoke your "own" for the first time!  congrats on the chop man and i hope they cure well for ya.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 18, 2008)

:yeahthat: congratulations on your first grow :clap:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 18, 2008)

are those pink and purple hues i see in there? if so haha you did an amazing job either way gj bro


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2008)

What do you mean its not the best?  I think you did great for your 1st time.    I can't wait to hear the smoke report!


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 18, 2008)

They actually look really good whether its your first or tenth grow.  The best part is that it just keeps getting better.
Good job.


----------



## peruvian skunk (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks guys for all the good words,

"Awesome. Are they different strains? The second one looks like it has a bit of color. "

-I think they are the same strain.. for some reason they do have a different colors... Got the seeds from a bag i bought.. dont know what it is

"dude that looks like the size of my plants how buch bud did u get i got larger but would be good to know".... 
-I dont know how much weight i got.. there was more but i took several tasters


----------



## passtheswag (Feb 18, 2008)

nice job


----------



## gangalama (Feb 18, 2008)

:bong: :ccc: :bong1: :tokie: :bongin: :joint: :bong2: :48: :smoke1: Enjoy!!!


----------



## Growdude (Feb 18, 2008)

That purple bud looks great!


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 18, 2008)

Great man it will only get better from here.  Always learning GL


----------

